# kevent: Device not configured



## bigearsbilly (Feb 16, 2012)

I am using kevent().

I have some code that works OK on my desktop, (well it's wrong but does _something_)
I move it over to my test machine and I get (via perror()):


```
kevent: Device not configured
```

Which I assume means the slice/partition/filesystem needs to be configured?

Both machines are  *8.2-RELEASE FreeBSD amd64*
There's nothing on the man page about device configuring.
Can anyone help me out?


----------



## bigearsbilly (Feb 16, 2012)

Ignore me I am an idiot.

I had removed an EV_SET macro for my scan directory.
Interestingly it didn't bomb out on an NFS directory?

Which is odd.

(I can't figure out how to mark as solved)


----------

